# What's the difference between Chad and chadlite



## Dogs (Oct 20, 2019)

Does chadlite get approached when going out often but not very often, and chad gets approached almost everytime? 

Does chad have a much easier workplace compared to chadlite? Does chad have an easier time making friends with males or harder? Etc.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

chadlite are the chad of normies and all day life.
chad are only on ig, modelling and frauding


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadlite gets approached but rarely and sporadically

Chad gets approached multiple times a week

Chadlite can easily run through a lot of low quality women (fat, old, ugly) as well as some average women

Chad can run through women of all looks levels except for higher tier stacies (they want statusmaxxed chads)


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Does chadlite get approached when going out often but not very often, and chad gets approached almost everytime?
> 
> Does chad have a much easier workplace compared to chadlite? Does chad have an easier time making friends with males or harder? Etc.


Chadlite usually looks really good,.but he Lacks sort of uniqueness that a Chad has.
Whester it is orge Chad, pretty boy etc


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Chadlite gets approached but rarely
> 
> Chad gets approached multiple times a week
> 
> ...


if you see 1 chad every 6 months you'r lucky


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadlites are Chads with less harmony. Chadlites can have good individual features but lack that x factor that pushes them into chad territory.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadlites are the hot guys at work and school, Chads are the ones you see in magazines and movies


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> Chadlites are Chads with less harmony. Chadlites can have good individual features but lack that x factor that pushes them into chad territory.


 or they can be people with harmony but without bones aka prettyboys


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> or they can be people with harmony but without bones aka prettyboys


True. I don't think prettyboys can really be chads without some sort of dimorphism.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 20, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> True. I don't think prettyboys can really be chads without some sort of dimorphism.



They literally can’t, it’s the name ‘boy’ chad is a man


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> True. I don't think prettyboys can really be chads without some sort of dimorphism.


prettyboys do better in earlier ages. collagen and norwood reaper hits them way harder than masc phenos


----------



## Farouk (Oct 20, 2019)

chad is the alpha male you get born alpha you don't become one
chadlite are looksmaxxer its achievable if you are above average
sorry if this make you feel bad here is a cute kitty to make you feel better


----------



## Dogs (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> prettyboys do better in earlier ages. collagen and norwood reaper hits them way harder than masc phenos


I think you need bones to be a pretty boy. You can't be a pretty boy without bones imo. 

Would you say I'm in between pretty and masculine?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 20, 2019)

ehh some guys that would be rated as chadlite or even high tier normie had some foids obsesed with them. Imagine what chad have


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I think you need bones to be a pretty boy. You can't be a pretty boy without bones imo.
> 
> Would you say I'm in between pretty and masculine?


its not like you dont need to have bones to be a pretty boy, but prettyboys have different dimorphic/androgynous feature balance than masc chad does

and tbh i wouldn't say you're a pretty boy, especially from the side. the shape of your head etc. doesnt warrant it. and that you don't have hair. and that you're closer to 30s than to 20s. basically another reason for you to put on mass as being skinny fat failos your niche


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I think you need bones to be a pretty boy. You can't be a pretty boy without bones imo.
> 
> Would you say I'm in between pretty and masculine?


no at best you'r maesthetic but more dom


Pietrosiek said:


> ehh some guys that would be rated as chadlite or even high tier normie had some foids obsesed with them. Imagine what chad have


chad doesn't really exist in all day life


----------



## nastynas (Oct 20, 2019)

millimeters lol


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> chad doesn't really exist in all day life


i see them all the fucking time. 1 in 50

chadlite 1 in 10


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2019)

lol
gigachads exist


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i see them all the fucking time. 1 in 50
> 
> chadlite 1 in 10


then we have not the same standard .
for me chad is Maher tier, Eriksen etc.
of course you don't see them a lot
gigachad is not smth that we should use : chad is the last level imo


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

streege said:


> then we have not the same standard .
> for me chad is Maher tier, Eriksen etc.
> of course you don't see them a lot
> gigachad is not smth that we should use : chad is the last level imo


i have realistic standards that are on par with PSL standards of "chad". i dont know what kind of retarded standards you have

gigachad is not something i see often, probably once a year. but chads and chadlites i see weekly around my uni and clubs


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i have realistic standards that are on par with PSL standards of "chad". i dont know what kind of retarded standards you have
> 
> gigachad is not something i see often, probably once a year. but chads and chadlites i see weekly around my uni and clubs


chad is 7+ psl basically i doubt you see them as regular as you claim


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i see them all the fucking time.
> chad 1 in 50
> 
> chadlite 1 in 10


lol
do you live in a modelling agency by any chance?


streege said:


> chad is 7 psl basically i doubt you see them as regular as you claim


no, chad is more psl 6.25-6.5
psl 7 = top model tier
above that is gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol
> do you live in a modelling agency by any chance?


no i dont. i just live in a country that has attractive people and move around circles that attracts attractive people

yes if i go to the ghetto i wont see any chads but again, that is not your competition. im only talking about young white boys between age 14-26. i see chadlites (more often) and chads all the time and i'm not even inflating ratings


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no i dont. i just live in a country that has attractive people and move around circles that attracts attractive people
> 
> yes if i go to the ghetto i wont see any chads but again, that is not your competition. im only talking about young white boys between age 14-26. i see chadlites (more often) and chads all the time and i'm not even inflating ratings


have you seen any 8 psl people?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> have you seen any 8 psl people?


not really no. i mean ive seen barbara palvin in person bcuz shes from my country. do you count her 8 psl? (i personally dont but lots of PSLers do w/e)

but i see 7 psl guy like once a week and people 6 psl or over every day


----------



## Dogs (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its not like you dont need to have bones to be a pretty boy, but prettyboys have different dimorphic/androgynous feature balance than masc chad does
> 
> and tbh i wouldn't say you're a pretty boy, especially from the side. the shape of your head etc. doesnt warrant it. and that you don't have hair. and that you're closer to 30s than to 20s. basically another reason for you to put on mass as being skinny fat failos your niche


Of course it's basically balance between feminine and masc features that makes a masculine chad or pretty boy chad. Don't you think that a pretty boy can be equivalent or equal to Chad? 

Yeah I'm definitely not a pretty boy now that's forsure since my hair is gone but even when I had hair and collagen I wouldn't be a pretty boy right. Masthetic > masculine but not ogre > prettyboy I'd say. But obviously that's considering equal face attractiveness. 

Yeah I mean people since even when I was young said they could picture me being buff, and just a month ago a coworker asked me if I could get buff.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> have you seen any 8 psl people?


8 psl is Cope.


----------



## Dogs (Oct 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol
> do you live in a modelling agency by any chance?
> 
> no, chad is more psl 6.25-6.5
> ...


Imo 6.5+ is chad. There are way to many 6 psl people for them to be chads imo


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Imo 6.5+ is chad. There are way to many 6 psl people for them to be chads imo


yh
around that level is chad
basically 
7.5/10 is chad


----------



## Dogs (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> not really no. i mean ive seen barbara palvin in person bcuz shes from my country. do you count her 8 psl? (i personally dont but lots of PSLers do w/e)
> 
> but i see 7 psl guy like once a week and people 6 psl or over every day


But where do you see these people what kind of activities are you doing? There were literally only 2 7+ psl people in my entire graduating year and they were not tall.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Of course it's basically balance between feminine and masc features that makes a masculine chad or pretty boy chad. Don't you think that a pretty boy can be equivalent or equal to Chad?


i would want to be a prettyboy type of chad age 12-20, masthetic chad 20-30 and over 30 full blown masculine chad. dimorphic traits age you well, having a lot of bones that provide support for skin etc. 



Dogs said:


> Yeah I'm definitely not a pretty boy now that's forsure since my hair is gone but even when I had hair and collagen I wouldn't be a pretty boy right. Masthetic > masculine but not ogre > prettyboy I'd say. But obviously that's considering equal face attractiveness.


yeah i wouldnt say ur pretty boy tbh. its about your pheno. you have high trust face but rather masc vibes based on facial featuers / ratios / skull. (im same situation)



Dogs said:


> Yeah I mean people since even when I was young said they could picture me being buff, and just a month ago a coworker asked me if I could get buff.


you have to play to your niche otherwise it failos you



Dogs said:


> But where do you see these people what kind of activities are you doing? There were literally only 2 7+ psl people in my entire graduating year and they were not tall.


at uni campus, in nightclubs, one of my irl friend is legit 7 psl face model tier face (hes not tall either, 180). at my gym there are several people who have 6 psl face (i attend huge commerical gym that has hundreds of visitors at peak time) and few people like 6.5 psl too. all the stacies i've directly known or indirectly through other people, who arent getting betabuxxed (its obvious when they do or not except 1-2 outliers), are with people that would be rated 6 psl or above. its a major blackpill experience


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 20, 2019)

I see chadlites/chads regurlwrly in street

Just last week I saw a 7.25 PSL chad that looked like if Matt bomer and baptiste giabiconi had a kid together. 

I’m not even joking when I say I saw many, MANY women eye fucking him hard and trying to get him to notice them. All the guy was doing was standing and in a phone call and he gets a ridiculous amount of attention like he’s a celebrity. I was panicking knowing I will never have that treatment. I saw girls get so cheery from looking depressed as shit within one second of looking at his face.

The thing that sets a chad from chadlite is some sort of unique feature or harmony which the guy I saw had. His zygos were very flanged with nice shadow compared to any others, it was pretty mesmerising and striking to see, top 0.01% zygos id say. With chadlites they just look generic but good, nothing stands out.


----------



## Dogs (Oct 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i would want to be a prettyboy type of chad age 12-20, masthetic chad 20-30 and over 30 full blown masculine chad. dimorphic traits age you well, having a lot of bones that provide support for skin etc.
> 
> 
> yeah i wouldnt say ur pretty boy tbh. its about your pheno. you have high trust face but rather masc vibes based on facial featuers / ratios / skull. (im same situation)
> ...


That is actually almost perfect. I think 12-22 prettyboy is perfect and after that masthetic then masculine definitely. 

Dude at my gym which is a small gym, there used to be only 1 squat rack now there's 2 and only 3 barbell benches 1 being decline, when i went the other day there was a Tyrone there though he was pretty old. Most people are 5+ psl and a lot of people are obviously looksmaxxed as much as they could. There are not that many tall people at the gym, I'm on par or height mog everyone there most the time but peoples faces look good. I'm guessing it's basically low bf and I wouldn't be surprised if going to the gym can change your face.


Imperative said:


> I see chadlites/chads regurlwrly in street
> 
> Just last week I saw a 7.25 PSL chad that looked like if Matt bomer and baptiste giabiconi had a kid together.
> 
> ...


It was around Halloween or something and I went to the bar/club with my ex and her friend and this Chad walks in (didn't even know what a chad was back then), he was tall 6+ good frame good hair probably 6.5 psl if I was to guess but not entirely sure, he walks in by himself and my ex's friend was like he's just here by himself? My ex says something like well yeah he knows he's good looking literally in front of me, they were coping saying that he's arrogant or something. The guy walks in and stands for like 1 minute and some girls sitting down at a table already make some conversation with him (they weren't GL tbh) he laughs or whatever and starts walking away and a few minutes later just leaves.


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 20, 2019)

A chadlite is a chadlite and a chad is a chad


----------



## Titbot (Oct 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Does chadlite get approached when going out often but not very often, and chad gets approached almost everytime?
> 
> Does chad have a much easier workplace compared to chadlite? Does chad have an easier time making friends with males or harder? Etc.


I made a whole post about this


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 20, 2019)

Lots of autism itt

Chadlite originated from autistic incels thinking, "This guy looks good, but not that good".

Chad came from early redpilled sites. Because most of them were older than 25, it was a term used to describe good looking men in their defenition at that certain time period (heavy dimorphic traits)

When you say prettyboys can't be chads, that would mean Chico is not a chad.

Chad is an outdated term, like Hunter eyes. Take it with little consideration of definition.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 7, 2021)

yeah bro legit saw the biggest chad there ever was
see chads weekly tbh
6 psl


----------

